# My mix?



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

Is this ok?
Vitalin original dog food
Mixed millet
Rat rations mix no7 http://www.ratrations.com/no7-complete- ... p-682.html

Is it lacking anything?

I currently have beapher extra vital mouse mix in it and rupert rat but he doesn't touch these two mixes only the ones mentioned above.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

sounds good to me, wouldn't bother with the mouse or rupert mix though :? just pointless


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool thanks for your reply.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

My only concern with this is the mix from ratrations as it contains garlic but does not state quantaties. I may be wrong, but I was under the impression that garlic can be toxic unless in very small quantaties, so if you can identify the garlic then I would attempt to ration it if possible


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think your mix needs anything extra


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it's in powder form.
But you can get the non garlic one so I'll opt for that one instead.
Thank you all.


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the rat rations without garlic 
http://www.ratrations.com/no7-complete- ... p-688.html


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I would choose that one just incase


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok will do


----------

